# Solved: Website not displaying correctly - same browser issues



## Prizzbone (May 25, 2008)

Okay, I am not sure what is going on, but on my wifes comp my website is showing up funny. Every other computer and browser shows the same except for my wife's comp. It is almost like the css is not working or something. 

Both Mozillas are Mozilla/5.0 (Windows; U; Windows NT 5.1; en-US; rv:1.9.2.13) Gecko/20101203 Firefox/3.6.13 ( .NET CLR 3.5.30729; .NET4.0E) and both IE's are version 8.0.6001.18702 and are in IE 8 mode.

As you can see from the images, the font is wrong and the spacing is all screwed up, is there some simple thing that I am missing that is screwing this up?! I have been trying to figure it out for two days to no avail.

Any ideas would be great, thanks!


----------



## ehymel (Aug 12, 2007)

Has she adjusted the personalization settings in Windows (Control Panel -> Appearance and Personalization -> Display)?

Do other sites show up differently, or just this one?


----------



## Prizzbone (May 25, 2008)

No, everything appears to be normal...it's almost like something is blocking the css from functioning properly, what is weird though is it is on both browsers. I mainly want to make sure that it is not showing up like this on other computers.


----------



## DrP (Jul 23, 2005)

Century Gothic is your problem. The first two images are hers, right? Looks the same on mine and I don't have Century Gothic installed and you've not set any alternatives.


----------



## Prizzbone (May 25, 2008)

Oh my gosh...... I knew it was going to be something blaringly obvious, thanks so much DrP, you saved my from going gray. Thanks!


----------



## DrP (Jul 23, 2005)

Ha ha! No problem.


----------

